# Carrera?



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone got the cliff notes on Carrera steel frames? Good, bad, ugly? I seem to remember them back in the day being well thought of. For some reason I associate them with the colors blue and white and the Benesto team, but pretty sure Benesto rode Pinarello.

Saw an EL Carrera in my size...always scheming.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Nice bikes. Think Claudio Chiappucci.

Hall of fame | Carrera


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks I see lots of blue and white on the team kits so at least my memory is not that bad yet.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

That's Pantani on the right


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice link Greg. I still have a pair of the blue jean bibs with the pockets on the back!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I had a Andromeda back in around '98. Nice Italian frame, but not on the same level as, say Tommasini.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I believe the actual bikes ridden by Pantani and Chiappucci were built by Francis Quillon, who later founded Cyfac, and rebadged Carrera.


----------



## MrB67 (May 6, 2015)

Excellent Bikes, they don't have the popularity clout of Pinarello or Colnago, but are on par if not better, sorry I'm biased . Personally I like the fact that they are not as popular, makes them more rare and unique.
"Carrera was founded in 1989 in by Davide Boifava, head of the prestigious Carrera team. Located in <st1<st1:city>Brescia</st1:city>, <st1:country-region>Italy</st1:country-region></st1l as a frame workshop for the prestigious Carrera team, their bicycles established the mark of excellence for discerning cyclists. The Carrera is a champion's bicycle ridden to victories in the most important races, the Tour de France, the Giro d'Italia, the Classics and World Cup. Great champions, Stephen Roche, Claudio Chiappucci, Marco Pantani and Micheli Bartoli have brought heritage and prestige to this bicycle marquee in its short history."

Mine is a 1995 model, The exact same setup Marco Pantani rode in that years Tour De France. The team colors were white/blue, which is what I have, but you could option for other colors. I actually have the catalog stashed somewhere, if I find it, I'll scan it and post some of the pics. 

The frame is very light and responsive, very fast and you can flick the bike side to side in the slaloms effortlessly. It's a joy to ride, and a blast in the climbs. The frame set was built to my Dad's measurements, took about 8 weeks to arrive from Italy. It was his 2 wheel Ferrari for 15 years, but he washed, waxed, lubed it more than he road it. Eventually he passed it on to me. Good thing I'm the same build as he is and only 1 inch taller. The bike fits me like a glove. I have other bikes for training and more daily use. Like my Dad, I take the Carrera out occasionally. But, what a ride!!
Here are some pics:


----------



## MrB67 (May 6, 2015)

I'd say if you're in the market for a Carrera, don't hesitate, you will not regret the purchase. I know, I know, I'm biased, but they are superb!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Yours is a beauty! Great condition. Always wanted one, going back to when Abdu, the Tashkent Express was their sprinter.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

MrB67 said:


> I'd say if you're in the market for a Carrera, don't hesitate, you will not regret the purchase. I know, I know, I'm biased, but they are superb!


Brilliant bike, MrB. That's a keeper, right down t the team issue Cinelli 'splash" bar tape. Love it!


----------



## MrB67 (May 6, 2015)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Brilliant bike, MrB. That's a keeper, right down t the team issue Cinelli 'splash" bar tape. Love it!



THANKS! My Dad was a huge Marco Pantani fan, so when this frame arrived from Italy he had it built with the same parts that Marco rode, right down to the team colors. He purchased many things in two's, just in case something would need replacement in the future, so I have another set of those bar tapes, still in the box!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Molto bello!, MrB67


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

MrB67 said:


>


That is one tight rear triangle.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

good lookin.
Carrera and Olmo were always more desirable to me than Nags and Pins


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Mrb687,

That is one beautiful bicycle! Beside the awesome paint job, shimmering chrome and a great head badge, you have a wonderful history with that bike. If it were mine it would have a special display. 

Love to ride it and and afraid to ride it, that would be my biggest dilemma!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Is that a Zeus? I always lusted after a Carrera Zeus back in the 90's.


----------



## MrB67 (May 6, 2015)

pmf said:


> Is that a Zeus? I always lusted after a Carrera Zeus back in the 90's.


I got to go and find that 95 Carrera catalog, it's around somewhere. I'll post back and let you know if it's a Zeus, or something else....


----------



## MrB67 (May 6, 2015)

Got a new set of tires for my Carrera, and took her for a spin on the greenway >>>


----------



## MrB67 (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

MrB67, up until now I have not been a fan of splashy paint (like Colnago Art Decor or much of today's carbon) or splashy bar tape but your bike pulls it off masterfully. Very nicely done, thanks for posting pics.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Gorgeous bike, MrB67!


----------



## Ibs84 (Dec 8, 2021)

MrB67 said:


>


What's the weight of that lovely bike?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Ibs84 said:


> What's the weight of that lovely bike?


Welcome to our forum. Please note that the post you are responding to is 6 years old, and posted from an account which only had 10 posts back in 2015, then never posted again.


----------



## MrB67 (May 6, 2015)

Ibs84 said:


> What's the weight of that lovely bike?


Good Question. I haven't put it on a scale. I do have a Cinelli which weights in at 19 lbs. and the Carrera is around the same weight. I will have weight it and get back to you on that...


----------

